# Southeast Washington RC



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open started with a triple with two retired. First bird down was in the middle thrown right to left from the top of a ridge down the slope to the base of a small cliff. The next bird down was on the left thrown right to left from the slope of a hill across a winding road into sagebrush on the other side. The gunner was standing behind the slope of the hill so only the top half of him was visible. These two marks were nearly equidistant and both gunners retired. The flyer station was on the right and much closer with the bird thrown right to left. There was a lot of terrain to negotiate to all three marks including a collection of small mounds, stands of sagebrush, and some rocky areas. Many in the gallery commented that it was a good test. The flyer proved no particular problem for the dogs, but the two long marks did. Most had a hunt, often behind the area where the gunner stood, on one or both of the marks. Some disappeared for some time behind the hills and on the flat beyond the marks. Some hunted short. Of the 33 starting the test (one scratch), 23 were called back to the land blind.

The land blind started on a flat area well back from a steep slope. Off to the left, two gunners shot and threw a poison bird high in the air, but I don't think most of the dogs could see it. The blind ran straight out along the flat between sage bushes and dropped off the plateau down into rolling terrain with the line to the blind downwind from the poison bird. Several casts were required to get the dog through the rolling terrain and then up over the middle of a prominent mound in the distance. The dogs then disappeared for brief period whether they went over the mound or not and reappeared somewhere climbing up the slope to the plateau on which the blind was planted. The terrain seemed to pull them left or right after they dropped off the mound even if they were right on line going over. So most dogs ended the blind with an over cast and a come in whistle.

Callbacks to the 3rd series tomorrow morning (15 dogs):

1,4,9,10,14,16,18,19,20,22,23,28,31,32,34


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats to:
Calverts
Huling
Huling
Gonia
Gonia
Collins
In the Q


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice job Stan.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

DMA said:


> Congrats to:
> Calverts
> Huling
> Huling
> ...


Hey Doug...do you have the call names?


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Scott and Doug.

#1- Chase
#2- Denver 
#3-Tank
#4-Tuffy
RJ-Magic
Jam-Jet


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

Stan, congratulations on second and third and will see you at Samish.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations placing in your first Qualifying Tuffy!


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Open callbacks to water marks

3, 18, 19, 20, 22, 23, 28, 31, 32, 34

Sorry i am not as good at this as Judy!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey, Speedy. At least you got the callbacks. I heard nothing from the Open all day.

The Amateur started with a slightly inverted triple and two retired in a field of sagebrush. We ran from a hill so there was a slope down to all three marks. The first bird down was the short retired in the middle thrown right to left over a row of sage into a green opening in the cover. The next one down was the long retired on the right thrown right to left. It was hard to remember where this one was once you turned away. Then the flyer on the left was shot left to right over a road converging with the short retired. When the test started, the lighting was quite dark with rain clouds overhead and the birds were hard to see. Most of the dogs that ran at this time had problems. Then the sun came out and most of the dogs were able to successfully do the test. Then it got dark again, and most of the dogs could not do it. All of the birds caused problems for some dogs, even the flyer. There were long hunts, some handles, some pickups when the dogs went back to the old flyer fall. Many dogs did not want to go front side into the short retired mark presumably because it was converging with the flyer so they backsided, couldn't wind it, and went long. Some just could not locate their marks and went out into no man's land between the long retired and the short retired. The wind was variable but generally in your face so it was often hard to handle since the dogs could not hear the whistles. Of the 28 that started the test, 12 were called back to the second series.

The land blind was with the wind and fairly short and straightforward. It did require handling of all the dogs because there were sage bushes and branches enroute that threw them off line. Eleven dogs were called back to the water blind which they were setting up when I left.

Callbacks to the 3rd series (11 dogs):

1,5,6,10,13,15,22,24,25,26,28

I hope Speedy can provide the placements in the Open.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

5 back to the 4th in the Am


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I heard that Eric Fangsrud won the Open with Roger and Donna Fangsrud's Adey and took 3rd with Yancy (owner Gary Rowlett). I have not heard about any of the other placements.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

I heard Emmitt/Gonia 2nd, Ringo/Gonia 4th, Ford/Gonia RJ but to be confirmed.


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

.......

I also heard that Eric Fangsrud won the Derby with Dove (#7) and got a 2nd with Castle (#10) AND a 4th with Charlie (#13).
Congratulations to Eric and his clients: Al & Leslie Luray, Leigh Larsen and Mark Buckmaster. 

This puts Dove on the Derby list.

The Open was pretty great too, yeah for Addie & Roger and Yancy & Gary!!
Great weekend Eric!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

YEAH ADEY!!!!!

Momma Darbi and I are so proud.

Congrats to Roger, Donna and Eric.

Way cool.

Marcy


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, way to go Eric Congratulations!


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

I heard without confirmation the Am places:
1.Pete - Marty Peterson
2. Chip-Tom Hartl
3. Golden???
4.Nick -Tom Hartl
RJ Boss- Pat Little


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Marty & Tom


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

This Qualifies Chip for the Amateur National, Congratulations to Tom and Chip....


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes 3d was Golden FTCh AFTCH Bulrush Yellow Bud (Bud)run by Ron Bischke.



labhauler said:


> I heard without confirmation the Am places:
> 1.Pete - Marty Peterson
> 2. Chip-Tom Hartl
> 3. Golden???
> ...


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Ron & Bud on the third place!


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Big Congratulations to Roger & Eric for the win and to Eric for a great weekend. Also, a big congrats to Ron Bischke and Bud. Bud is really a long haired Black Lab who dyed his hair.


----------

